# Misconduct Investigations and Pension Forfeiture -- presented by L.E. Dimensions



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

*Misconduct Investigations and Pension Forfeiture*

*Thursday, March 12, 2020
8:30 a.m. - 12:30 p.m.*

*Cost: $130*

_Held at:_
*Watertown Police Department
552 Main Street
Watertown, MA*

The employment consequences of misconduct investigations are well known-but what about the post-employment consequences of serious misconduct?

*Misconduct Investigations and Pension Forfeiture *explains those post-employment consequences for managers, investigators,union officers,and employees who want to know _everything _that is at stake during an internal investigation. Attendees will learn:

Ø What crimes and court activity trigger _automatic _forfeiture of a public employee's pension?
Ø What right do public employers have to recover "misappropriated funds" directly from an employee's pension deductions?
Ø What kind of off-the-job activity -and employer action about it- can lead to pension forfeiture?
Ø How can the Eighth Amendment's prohibition of "excessive fines" rescue an employee from pension loss? Why is it so difficult to get this relief from a pension forfeiture?
Ø What risks do successfully pensioned employees take by returning to part-time public service?
Ø Is there a higher risk of pension forfeiture for law enforcement employees?
Ø How can an employee lose his or her entitlement to employer payments towards health insurance during retirement even if the pension is not forfeit?

Your instructor is Attorney John Peter Hoerr, recently retired as a captain from over 30 years of service in municipal and university policing and a veteran of conducting internal investigations.

*To Enroll: *Please send to [email protected]

· Name of Department
· Address of Department
· Names of Attendee(s)
· Email addresses of Attendee(s)
· Name of person to receive INVOICE
· Email address of person to receive INVOICE
· SUBJECT LINE of email is: WATERTOWN 03/12


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Haha why would you want to take this course unless you’re a corrupt screwup ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Haha why would you want to take this course unless you're a corrupt screwup ?


Maybe, just maybe IA types could get something out of it?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> Haha why would you want to take this course unless you're a corrupt screwup ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps in the event that you're a union official who has to defend corrupt screwups.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> Perhaps in the event that you're a union official who has to defend corrupt screwups.


Why on earth would we want to defend corrupt screwups?


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

The training is useful for investigators when the allegations involve theft or crime. And tomorrow's corrupt screw up is today's _allegedly_ corrupt screw up awaiting a decision, so, this training is useful for union officials too.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Who investigates the corrupt investigators?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Sooty said:


> Who investigates the corrupt investigators?


Or even better, like an agency that quickly "hired," recently "retired" people from 2 of the most un reputable agencies' i can think of as "independent" i.a. investigators.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

@Sooty: Your question is an eternal one, well beyond the bounds of this course.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rats. I’d never take the IAD or Anti-Corruption job. People sell their soul for that Sgt Det rating and forget where they came from.


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Space still available for Misconduct Investigations and Pension forfeiture.
Your questions about how pensions (and retirement health care benefits) can be lost are answered on March 12, 2020 in Watertown.


----------

